# VW Buy Back my 2012 Beetle?



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, I work in a secure institution that requires a security check of my car each day where I roll down my windows. It's been really annoying to have the window issue and my dealership has said there is no fix. I've sent a letter to Volkwagen of America requesting a full refund of my purchase price under my state's Lemon Law. Anybody else had to do this? Any luck?

--Matthew


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Matthew,
Your dealer really needs to get his/her stuff together. The denial is inexcusable!
There is a thread dedicated to this issue. If you can, refer them to Vortex, or print out the page that lists the fix. I've had the part replaced, and haven't had trouble since then. This is a known issue. 
So sorry your dealer is being a twit.


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

The dealer says the fix turned out to be temporary so VW told them to stop doing it. They showed me a repair notice (not sure the terms) from Volkswagen of America which includes literature about not giving time frames for a fix as it will further frustrate the customer..... This is all just inexcusable!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

moodylucy said:


> Matthew,
> Your dealer really needs to get his/her stuff together. The denial is inexcusable!
> There is a thread dedicated to this issue. If you can, refer them to Vortex, or print out the page that lists the fix. I've had the part replaced, and haven't had trouble since then. This is a known issue.
> So sorry your dealer is being a twit.



How about sharing exactly what the dealer did to fix your drivers window issue. My dealer has replaced several motors and gear and that did not fix the problem. Volkswagen told them to stop making this repair until they are sure what the fix is. I am waiting for the dealer to call me when they have a fix in place. In the meant time, I have been speaking with Volkswagen Customer Care and they are fully aware of the problem. I am told that Volkswagen is working on find the correct fix to solve the problem. They are sure it has something to do with the pinch control. I know it is an aggravating situation but I have no other issues with my Beetle Turbo and I am not ready to give it up. With a little coaxing the window will go up and down. I am sure VW will find the right fix soon. Its amazing how little patience some people have and are already asking to get a refund on the new Beetle.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Moody, how long ago was it replaced? After I had mine replaced the second time, it worked for about a month with zero problems, and then started acting back up randomly.


----------



## AMRA (Jul 14, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> I am sure VW will find the right fix soon. Its amazing how little patience some people have and are already asking to get a refund on the new Beetle.


Electric windows have been in cars for... geez... like 70 years. It should be the one thing that is guaranteed to work.

For the record... My car, which I've had for just over a week, did the window thing for the first time this afternoon. I have about 300 miles on it. This is unacceptable to me. :thumbdown:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

AMRA said:


> Electric windows have been in cars for... geez... like 70 years. It should be the one thing that is guaranteed to work.
> 
> For the record... My car, which I've had for just over a week, did the window thing for the first time this afternoon. I have about 300 miles on it. This is unacceptable to me. :thumbdown:


Believe me I am not happy with the windows issue but I am not ready to get rid of my Beetle Turbo. I do think Volkswagen will develop a fix soon. In the mean time, I will live with it and enjoy driving the car. Planning on installing an APR Stage 1 ECU flash kit. This will increase horsepower from 200 to 254. The car will be so quit I won't even think about the window.


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

Mdanner423 said:


> Well, I work in a secure institution that requires a security check of my car each day where I roll down my windows. It's been really annoying to have the window issue and my dealership has said there is no fix. I've sent a letter to Volkwagen of America requesting a full refund of my purchase price under my state's Lemon Law. Anybody else had to do this? Any luck?
> 
> --Matthew


VW bought my beetle back after 2 or 3 months of dealing with not getting anything fixed and 8 trips to the dealer.


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's a matter of ethics. They knowingly are selling a car, today, that has a known defect on an engineering level and aren't telling people they are selling it to. It's deceitful, unethical, and some places i'm sure illegal.

You trust the VW brand to be one of quality.

The ethical thing to do would be to give people written notice of the issue when they buy their beetle, some sort of discount or incentive, and a guarantee to fix the problem as soon as possible.

The way they are treating it makes me want to give my money to another company much more than the fact the window doesn't work right. I love my beetle, it looks awesome and is so fun to drive, but they just aren't being ethical.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

I have also had the window problems. I did get a call from VW and they said once they get a fix they will make 2 payments for us. I would like that.
Otherwise we love this car and am willing to hold out for a little longer.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

VW has been more than generous with the compensation to my wife and I over the small issues our Beetle has had. They've sent us a check for two monthly payments for the window issue, and are currently working with us on a peeling paint issue, which I have full confidence they'll handle expeditiously and probably throw in the side stripes that I've requested. 

Not to offend, but what do you expect VW to do other than correct the faults and compensate you for the inconvenience.

And while power windows have been around for 60+ years, it's not like there's a one-size-fits-all mechanism for every car. Each individual door size/shape/window weight requires different geometry/power to operate. Throw in the Auto up/down, pinch protection, and frameless windows, and you have a pretty complex mechanism. If they're so simple, why don't you just call VW and tell them how to fix the problem?

As long as VW owns the problem, is working towards a solution, and compensates me, I don't mind small issues on a first model-year car.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Early adopters always have at least one hurdle to overcome when it comes to reliability when purchasing a Volkswagen. I'm just thrilled it's not cam chain tensioners or something equally expensive to deal with. Having said that. Seriously Volkswagen you still haven't figured out how to make windows go up and down reliably? That's pretty pathetic.

Still keeping my bug though.... praying like a madman that VW has a fix soon.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Mdanner423 said:


> It's a matter of ethics. They knowingly are selling a car, today, that has a known defect on an engineering level and aren't telling people they are selling it to. It's deceitful, unethical, and some places i'm sure illegal.
> 
> You trust the VW brand to be one of quality.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

I love this car, but a new problem popped up today. The passenger seat thinks there is someone in it not wearing a seat belt and beeps at me! Back to the shop we go....


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I found I cannot put a lot of stuff on the passenger seat or the seat belt pong goes off. Did you have something on your seat when it was chiming?


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

They apparently have a fix and it'll be coming down the line within the next 2 weeks, so says someone at the executive office at VofA. I'm sure they have said it before, but thought it was interesting.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

OP I currently am on the front lines of this issue. I have spoken numerous times with VWoA, my service manager, a marketing director, and an executive at VW HQ. 

Apparently the early build dates had an issue with the door panel clearance, they fixed it around December or January. Then the pinch protection started coming out. I have a February 2012 build date and my car is falling apart. Check out my thread, especially the last few pages. 

I currently have put the pressure on VWoA and my state prosecutor is waiting for my word to go ahead and proceed with litigation. I'm just waiting for a fix or a new car.

VW at first did not listen to me... then I opened a case with VWoA... they kind of listened to me, but not really. Then I contacted my lemon law office and drafted a legal letter to my state prosecutor. Then I contacted a marketing director and I got a little more done, they kept my car for a week, but didn't fix anything... So then I got pissed. Four service visits with zero results. Just today have I seen any sort of light. The more pressure we put on them the better. I spoke with VW for an hour today about my concerns. Send a copy of a letter to your lemon office and they will straighten it out.

However, there is no current fix for the windows.


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

What issues are you having other than the windows?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Mdanner423 said:


> I love this car, but a new problem popped up today. The passenger seat thinks there is someone in it not wearing a seat belt and beeps at me! Back to the shop we go....


Holy crap! I have this issue too. Call VWoA immediately if you haven't already and open a case.



Aonarch said:


> Alright the list of current problems as of 06Jul2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus missing trim piece, loud creaking sound after being driven (Way louder than normal, basically it sounds like something wasn't fitted right). There are other minor things like various trim pieces that do not fit right.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Holy crap! I have this issue too. Call VWoA immediately if you haven't already and open a case.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus missing trim piece, loud creaking sound after being driven (Way louder than normal, basically it sounds like something wasn't fitted right). There are other minor things like various trim pieces that do not fit right.


 WOW! No wonder you are pissed. So far my only problem is the drivers window and I can live with that until they have a fix. Everything else works perfectly. Hope it stays that way. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## kdbug (Jul 5, 2012)

I have had my 2012 for two weeks and so far I haven't had any issues. I hope it continues on this way, but I do worry something will pop up. :sly: 

Karen


----------

